# TOP 10 RDA's of 2019



## SparkySA (28/9/19)

What has worked for you this year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (28/9/19)

Profile mesh RDA 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (28/9/19)

Profile mesh RDA 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/9/19)

I’d say the Profile Rda Aswell Great RDA


----------



## Wesley (28/9/19)

Geekvape Ammit MTL RDA for me.


----------



## Adephi (28/9/19)

Recurve Dual


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/9/19)

Rebirth RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/9/19)

Recurve Dual and Passage Rda. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (28/9/19)

Kali v2

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tai (28/9/19)

Mission XV Daywon rda

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

They're not "2019 models"

But this year, the following 2 RDAs continue working very well for me:

*Hadaly *- Single coil - great flavour rendering - lower power - more restricted vape

*Petri V2 RDA *- Dual coil - great flavour too - more power - more airflow but not loose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (28/9/19)

Just realized that I haven’t bought any new RDA’s this year... but the Kali v2 and OG Goon have been chugging along very nicely

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/19)

Recurve single rda for a win, smoothest airflow ever for me, and flavour to match.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Faheem777 (29/9/19)

Profile rda and Revurve Dual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/9/19)

Will first put my xmas tree up tomorrow then answer the question

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/9/19)

Top 2 RDA's I picked up in 2019 

Profile RDA
Rebirth RDA

Still need to get my hands on the Recurve dual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (30/9/19)

This year i only got a dotRDA and a Goon 1.5, i actually went on a RTA Spree this year.
i know none of those are models are from 2019 but i have tried a few this year and i must say the profile RDA is thew best this year although my favorite RDA of all time must be the Drop RDA, that was amazing, my Goon 1.5 is very similar in flavor and cloud production though so it wins Runner up


----------



## Resistance (28/10/19)

Wismec tobhino

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/10/19)

Citadel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L (29/10/19)

Recurve dual for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/10/19)

Last RDA's I bought was the original Drop and Bonza, have not bought a new RDA since then, and I honestly have not felt the need to. Both give excellent flavour when using quality coils. Currently have Coil Company aliens in both.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (29/10/19)

Been hearing good things about the asgard mini...but don't think any local shops have brought these in.


----------



## Hazard (7/12/19)

Just got the DropDead. And it is awesome. Been using the Bonza before that. Still want to get the Recurve Dual. Been hearing good things about it.


----------



## Schnappie (8/12/19)

Been enjoying the citadel and my trusty flave 22. But I must say all I use these days is the profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (8/12/19)

Flave 22 Evo for this year. It's the only 2019 rda I've bought to date, and intend keeping it that way.

From years gone by but always by my side :
Dual:
-Apocalypse (best fruity ice rda ever) 
-Goon22 (for dessert)
Single:
-Hadaly - for squonking fruit/ ice
-Flave 22- for squonking dessert 
-Skyfall- for squonking tobacco 

Pretty much got over rda shopping after getting.the above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/19)

KRMA RDA great all rounder for me. 
Eventually caved and Flave 22 on its way

commercial I'd say the Recurve is up there as well as the OG Dead Rabbit. 

Still looking for a good MTL RDA...


----------

